# New Ornithoctoninae sp.Silver grey



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)

Got 2 sub AF O.sp.silver grey today.
Very impressed with them,especially the face like pattern on the carapace..


----------



## Lordaradon (Oct 11, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Very jealous


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Stunning, and also jealous.


----------



## TomtheTall (Jun 28, 2013)

Crikey, never heard of these before. They're beautiful! D'you mind if I ask where you picked them up?


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Carapace reminds me of Rawshack from Watchmen.


----------

